# Omega? Gold Pocket Watch



## warthog (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi! New to this forum and I was hoping for a little help to ID my watch. This is my great grandfather's watch. I believe it is a Omega Labrador (at least that is the box I have)... but that is about all I think I know. If you need any other pictures, let me know. This is what I took already.

I believe the movement is omega since there is an omega symbol on the regulator area (looked up the term on the internet  )

The serial on the inside of the movement cover matches the serial on the case.

I looked on the internet, but I haven't seen much info and since it is a family heirloom, I'd like to know more.

... and yes, it works... i wound it a bit once, but I don't want to mess with it too much.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi...lovely looking full hunter watch, especially with those ornate hands. The only thing I can tell you after looking at my hallmark book, is that 0.585 means 14ct gold. Sorry not to be of any more help, though there are others on this forum who are far more knowledgable than me, and will tell you much more. :yes:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh yes, Labrador was an export trade name from the Omega company! Congrats!

Andreas


----------



## BrokenFeather (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice watch, to have a omega watch is more than to have a watch. Omega always have something special. Congratulations :thumbup:


----------

